# Metal framed storm door sticking



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If there isn't enough clearance for a power tool like maybe a small belt sander a Vixen file would be handy but not many DIY'ers keep one of those in their Fat Max. If you have a friend that does auto body he may have one you could borrow. Next best in the file department may be a half round double cut.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If it worked fine for years I wouldn't file the door down. Something moved and that's why it just now started scrubbing. Check both the screws in the door frame and the wood it's attached to.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Mark is correct . I wouldn't file the door . The metal isn't thick enough to take it . 

Do you mean a "combination" door (with a movable sash) ? Or one with a full length glass ?

We love pictures here . :biggrin2:


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You say you loosened the 2 screws. Try taking them completely out and see it you can adjust it higher. You may need to drill new pilot holes for your screws.

Also it could be that your hinge has spread at the top, or the door is no longer plumb, causing the door to sag. You could try adjusting the top hinge side of the door... if the hinge is on the left the top half of the door would need to move maybe 1/8" to the left... or vis versa.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

mark sr said:


> If it worked fine for years I wouldn't file the door down. Something moved and that's why it just now started scrubbing. Check both the screws in the door frame and the wood it's attached to.


I think you're right. The top screw appears to be a bit loose, but the Philips head also appears to be stripped. I will probably have to get an easy out to remove it and then replace the screw. Hopefully that will solve the problem. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Check the fit of the door when closed after so many years things do start to sag and pull screws the frame may be coming loose up the side.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I was wondering if I could simply drill a new hole up near the top and add a new screw since the old one has a stripped head.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep. But before you do, jam a screwdriver between the door and the latch side (near the top) to force the hinge side over. That will lift the door slightly too. Then predrill a hole through the aluminum and put your new screw in.

Then remove the screwdriver and see if it helped.


----------

